# ISO recipes for cheese muffins



## nicklord1 (Apr 17, 2011)

Any good recipes , for this  as some one asked me to make them but not entirely sure how to do so. 

Thanks


----------



## jabbur (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm not sure what you mean by cheese muffins.  I know there are some out there that are sweet and taste like cheese danish/cheesecake made with sweetened cream cheese and there are savory ones that use cheddar and garlic.  I don't have any TNT recipes and I haven't made any myself to really help you but knowing which kind you're looking for will help folks give you what you need.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 17, 2011)

I just toss a handfull of grated sharp cheese in a drop biscuit dough.  When they come out of the oven I paint them with melted butter and dust them with garlic powder.  Never any left!


----------



## medtran49 (Apr 17, 2011)

There used to be a restaurant in The Land pavillion in Disney World in Orlando called The Good Turn (because it slowly revolved as you ate dinner and you saw scenes from the The Land boat ride).  It's been renamed and revamped now.  Anyway, The Good Turn had a wonderful cheese bread made with swiss and parm that they served in mini-loaves that could be made in muffin tins.  It's a fairly dense yeast receipe, more of a muffin texture than bread per se due to the cheese.  I'll dig out the receipe if you are interested since I can't find it on the internet.  We've got a couple of really old Disney cookbooks plus a new one the granddaughters got us for X-mas if anybody has any old favorites they need a receipe for. 

Karen


----------



## Katie H (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm wondering if your requests are for the cheddar biscuits that are popular at Red Lobster restaurants.  Here's a copycat version you might experiment with and see if this is what you're seeking.


----------



## medtran49 (Apr 17, 2011)

Katie H said:


> I'm wondering if your requests are for the cheddar biscuits that are popular at Red Lobster restaurants. Here's a copycat version you might experiment with and see if this is what you're seeking.


 
That copycat recipe might work and maybe I'll try them again. You have to go to page 5 or 6 of the recipes to find it though, the link won't take you directly there. I tried one version just recently that had you cook the biscuits with the butter mixture in the bottom of the pan and there was just one word for the result - GROSS!!!! Bread rarely gets thrown away in our house, especially biscuits, most of these did.


----------



## Zereh (Apr 17, 2011)

These are the most unhealthy and delicious things I've ever made:

*Cheddar Cheese Biscuits*

6 T salted butter
4 oz cheddar (1 c grated)
2 c flour
1 T baking powder
1 t salt
1 c heavy cream
1 - 2 T milk 

Preheat oven to 425.

Melt the butter. 

Combine grated cheddar, flour, baking powder and salt. Stir in cream with a fork and mix until just combined. Add 1 - 2 T milk if too crumbly.

On a lightly floured surface, knead the dough 8-10 times. Press into 1/2-inch thickness with fingers. Cut into 1 1/2-inch circles.

Use tongs to dip the biscuits into the melted butter to coat them. Cook on an ungreased cookie sheet for 12-15 minutes, until golden. Cool on a wire rack.


Could very easily take a ball of butter-dipped dough and put into a muffin tin (instead of cutting into circles) to make these into muffins.


----------

